# Karachi cops prepare after cyclone warning



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah... I don't have the words.... "Let's play Titanic-Titanic"... 

Cyclone came and went. Please put down the inner tubes. It's all OK now for crying out loud....

Bonus Karachi cop videos for your entertainment:

Checking suspicious bag for explosives...






Cop Dance party....






Somehow I feel like I am losing confidence....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

These people have too much time on their hands.

Just open a few buttons on that unflattering uniform... all sins forgiven.


----------

